# I need urgent help about lump near spay site



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Sophie was spayed 1 month ago and today i noticed a big lump above her incision site. They have used dissolvable stitches and i read this could be part of the healing process. However, there are some black things to be seen inside the lump (you can see in the picture), so maybe the stitches aren't dissolvable after all? 
Also, i've heard a possible hernia, but i can't differentiate.

She is acting normal otherwise.

Here, today's a national holiday and most vets are not in town, so i had to resort to the forum. Not to mention her usual vet is out of the country for the following months, so i will have to change vets.

I attached a pic:

http://i42.tinypic.com/4fx3r8.jpg


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

That looks like a stitch infection -possible beginning of abcess, the black is a bit of the stitch coming to surface with swelling, definately needs to be seen by vet as soon as possible, in meantime bathe the area with a good flushing of warm boiled water which you can add a small quantity of salt to, then pat dry with a clean dry paper towel. Once this stitch is snagged out the area will drain and heal quickly.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Do you think i should go to emergency with her?

Today, as i said, is national holiday, but people also have the next 2 days off, then Sunday is Easter and Monday is the day after Easter, so another day off. I can only get her to a vet on Tuesday. Is it a problem?


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't have a female, but when Max had his shoulder surgery, there was some information in the paperwork about this.(And I can't find it)
It was something not to worry about as long as incision was not red or oozing. It is filled with fluid and comes from too much exercise after surgery.
It will go away on its own in a couple of weeks.

I hope someone with more experience will come along and tell you some more.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Angl said:


> It was something not to worry about as long as incision was not red or oozing. It is filled with fluid and comes from too much exercise after surgery.


I believe it is called a seroma, but from what i remember, it was supposed to appear because of exercise a few days after the surgery. Sophie did have some exercise after the surgery, but for those moments, nothing came up. It's weird, at least for the moment she is her normal, crazy self.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Important update!

The lump just broke out and i can see a small opening and a stitch. I don't know what to do, somebody please help!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Take her to the vet to get the stitch fixed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Now that it has opened, if you can, pull the suture out yourself. Then try soaking with warm wet compresses to promote draining. If she is active and eating/drinking you can probably wait for the vet. By now I am guessing it is night time for you and that finding a vet (especially since you have to find somebody new) would be hard. Don't freak out. As long as she is acting like she feels well she should be fine to wait a bit. 

Many years ago when my persian cat Olivia (for whom Lily is named) was spayed she decided the night before we were scheduled to go get her sutures out that she was done with them. She started pulling at them. I called my dad on the phone and he came right over. He held her for me while I took the sutures out. I called the vet the next morning and cancelled the appointment.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I have done many emergency first aid treatments on my child and on my pets. If the stitch has come out and all the pus that was surrounding it. If the stitch hasn't come out but you can see it get some tweezers and remove the stitch yourself. Then disinfect the area and leave it. Do you have any hydrogen peroxide. If you do dab some on the wound and it will work on any infection.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I wouldn't think a trip to emergency is not necessary unless she has a fever or acts lethargic. I had this happen to myself after surgery. I grabbed the stitch, pulled it out and took small scissors and cut it, then pulled it the rest of the way out. Washed it well and it healed right up.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Don't pull too hard at the stich, but see if it will easily come out. Is it draining anything at the site? Definitely worth a trip to the vet. It is abnormal but don't panick. Of she's licking the site, put a cone on her until she's seen by a vet. Good luck. Keep us posted!


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok is good that it has opened up, keep on cleaning regularly and watch dog for signs of worsening infection (temperature/sleeping/disinterest in food or play/difficulty walking etc). DO NOT try and remove stitch as this will be the beginning of the continuous suture line and while probably after a month is the "knot" end you do not want to risk opening up would or introducing more infection. Just leave it the dog will probably lick it and keep clean anyway and often they will bite it out themselve if irritating.

So if you cannot get to any vet be they and after hours or day time setting then just get information where nearest after hours vet is located and keep handy and this way if things do deterioate you can go straight there. If dog is ok otherwise just continue to monitor and if wound looks more swollen, red, yellow or oozing lots then do not hesitate go immediately.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for the late reply, but it was night time here.
Here's a picture:
http://i39.tinypic.com/2wgwrvr.jpg

She is acting almost normally (she is not jumpy today, but otherwise she follows us around with her tail up).
You can't see the stitch in the picture, but i think that's where the knot is.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so glad to hear from you. Keep it clean. If you haven't gotten the suture material out, find a vet. Otherwise I would just keep an eye on it now that it has drained if it is kept clean it should heal pretty well on its own. I am sure you had a bad night with worrying. Hope for a better day today.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Today's been a busy day. After i posted the message i panicked because she didn't want to eat cheese.Plus, she was sleepy so i thought it was something really serious going on.

I couldn't reach the vet in my hometown, panick again, but afterwards i found one, luckily. We brought her in, he pulled the stitch out, but didn't close the wound. I hope that's ok, i don't want it to sound as if i'm not trusting a vet, but since i don't know him, i have my doubts. Argh, it's hard finding and adapting to new vets!

Now, the wound is looking quite well. It's still a little red, but we give her antibiotic, he put something in there, but i guess it didn't last long because as soon as we arrived home, Sophie went in bed and tucked in.
I am keeping a close eye on it, i just hope it's nothing serious and that it wasn't too early to pull the stitch out. He said it could've come out on its own in time. It's weird...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure the situation with having to try to find a new vet for this is very unsettling. I have used my vet for twenty years for various companions. It would be very unnerving to me to have to go to someone new in an emergency. I actually sometimes make appointments with one of the other doctors in the practice so I have a backup person at a place I trust.

It sounds like she should be fine. I think it is probably not possible to re-suture the wound at this point and leaving it to heal on its own with some antibiotics on board makes sense. Just keep it clean and watch out for reddness, oozing, and signs that she feels under the weather. I imagine that she is tired and stressed out too today, so the nap on returning home doesn't sound like a problem to worry about.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for your concern!
Sophie's doing great, the wound is looking so much better already. She still has a tendency to lick it, but she is under constant supervision.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I am glad things are improving.


----------

